# Does putting a glass tube over my bulb mess up the spectrum



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm having temp problems.  I found a DIY cool tube thread and built it.  I was just looking at another thread and it was suggested that glass between the bulb and plant is bad.  Plus they said it better be tempered.  Has anyone built cool tubes using off the shelf glass.  I got mine from a craft store.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

regular glass cant take the heat..*The Hemp Godess*  has a DIY  cool tube  made from easy bake rounds..I baught a few off ebay..also look at the bottom of page ...you will see other simular questions..Hope this helps:bolt::bong:


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks I'll check out the links


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok I checked my reciept and I got luck and I bought hurricane glass.  Next question is: Should I be pushing the air across the bulb or pulling it from the other side?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

hook exhaust to pull threw light


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 6, 2009)

you can buy tempered glass sheet for this. i too am interested in the a to you q


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

That's probably been my issue.  One of many!  I've been pushing the air without much luck.  I'm in 5th week of flower, and I need to get my temps down.  Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> you can buy tempered glass sheet for this. i too am interested in the a to you q


 

It needs to be temperd glass lotek...regular glass will brake  or in my case shater  and leave glass every where :rofl:  buy a cool tube easy bake..good luck


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

What I read in other threads is the hurricane glass from craft stores like Micheal"s is for lanterns so it can take the heat.  I hope I hope because that's what used when I built mine.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 6, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> you can buy tempered glass sheet for this. i too am interested in the a to you q





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> It needs to be temperd glass lotek...





Did i enter the twilight zone?


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2009)

..Yes.."hurricane glass" will take the heat, you're fine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> Did i enter the twilight zone?


 



:rofl:  you and me both Brother:giggle:


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 6, 2009)

blowinsmoke said:
			
		

> I was just looking at another thread and it was suggested that glass between the bulb and plant is bad.


Well as far as I know when using lights for my pet bearded dragon they say not to have glass or anything between the light and him. They say it messes with the spectrum. But with plants IDK.


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 7, 2009)

I beat the crap out of my plants today trying to build this thing.  I should have bent them and waited till next time.  I'm still to hot for winter, but it's a new room and my old was a whole basement.  I was lazy.  I need bigger fans.  Much bigger fans for summer


----------

